# Bdr Diary



## Inflade

Picked up this Rhom over the weekend. It was more like rescuing it, he was housed in a small tank, supposedly a 60 gallon, but when we got their it was much less. only 12 inches wide the tank was. Anyways not here to bash. Sheppard joined me on the trip. Measured 10 inches bang on.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK

nice pick up...... gotta love the diamonds


----------



## e46markus

Nice pick-up eric! That forehead is killer haha


----------



## rhom15

very nice catch


----------



## Piranha_man

LOVE IT!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Killer pic up


----------



## Smoke

Meaty Rhom!


----------



## Sheppard

This fish is such a beauty. Congrats


----------



## FishermanCanada

great looking rhom bud!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

^^2


----------



## Inflade

thanks guys for all your comments


----------



## FEEFA

Inflade said:


> Picked up this Rhom over the weekend. *It was more like rescuing it,* he was housed in a small tank, supposedly a 60 gallon, but when we got their it was much less. only 12 inches wide the tank was. Anyways not here to bash. Sheppard joined me on the trip. Measured 10 inches bang on.


Great job on rescuing this fish, Impalass will be glad to hear that its back in good hands.
A fish that size needs atleast a 75gal to be comfortable.

He looks great and from what I've been told has a good personality. Good luck and enjoy him


----------



## Ja'eh

Inflade said:


> Picked up this Rhom over the weekend. It was more like rescuing it, he was housed in a small tank, supposedly a 60 gallon, but when we got their it was much less. only 12 inches wide the tank was. Anyways not here to bash. Sheppard joined me on the trip. Measured 10 inches bang on.


One of the best looking black diamonds I have seen. Good job on the pick up, you're getting quite a nice collection together.


----------



## salvo85

nice looking rhomb, cngrats


----------



## VJventrella

Awesome looking, looks mean!


----------



## Briaan

16" wide tank, and 50 gallons, come on eric


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Briaan said:


> 16" wide tank, and 50 gallons, come on eric


GTFO.


----------



## Briaan

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 16" wide tank, and 50 gallons, come on eric


GTFO.
[/quote]
whats wrong? you mad? anyways Im glad the rhom is in your hands.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

Briaan said:


> 16" wide tank, and 50 gallons, come on eric


GTFO.
[/quote]
whats wrong? you mad? anyways Im glad the rhom is in your hands.
[/quote]










Do you know how to read?


----------



## Briaan

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 16" wide tank, and 50 gallons, come on eric


GTFO.
[/quote]
whats wrong? you mad? anyways Im glad the rhom is in your hands.
[/quote]










Do you know how to read?
[/quote]

clearly i don't know how to read. your straight up genius zanni, just letting eric know he has his info wrong.


----------

